# CADlight skimmer review



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

So I finally decide to choose a mew skimmer, initially the interest was only on the pipeless skimmer, cuz it just looks cool. After I see that skimmer in person, my first impression is that the skimmer just way too small. It should do a great job on nano size tank which is under 40g.

Since I have 60g (total 80g) I decide to get the next one up.
After few weeks, I finally got it
Here is what it looks like



























For some reason my dgtr looks kinda odd.......
But that is how tall the skimmer is, it is really small foot print.










I would get more detail on the exact foot print it has. Oh I already put it in the sump and love it. The skimmer very quiet and the adjusting tube is very smooth unlike some other skimmer that you have to force it to turn. This one turn with little force.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice, whats this skimmer rated for and how much? can't wait for a full review after some use!


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

here is the detail off their site and it is $224. I got it from reefsupplycanada with freeshipping.
*Dimensions: 9.75" x 6.5" x 18.5"

*GPH: 375GPH

*Wattage: 20W

*Air draw: 315 L/H

* Optimum Water level 7"-10"

Load recommendations:

Light bio-load (150G)

Medium bio-load (120G)

Heavy bio-load (90G)


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

It is already producing skimmate after the first night.
Sorry for the poor red light.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

this is after 2 and half days...


----------

